# Arkansas Wine Crop, Ruined



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Not talking about your grandpa's cough medicine. I was watching the news last night and they did an interview with the owner of Weidekehr Wines. It seems this last little cold snap really did a number on the local wine crop. Was this just isolated to our area or has any of the other wine regions been hit?


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

I never knew Arkansas had a wine region. Learn something new everyday!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Arkansas Wine

Arkansas Wineries

Best Read

We in Ark can't read, but I figured a few of the BOTL out there would find it interesting. I have had a few bottles from each house, and they were very good.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

southern IL has been hit hard also.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

The strawberries got hit pretty hard here. Farm up the road had sprinklers going to keep the frost off the plants the last couple nights here.


The wine crop may have been hit in Ark., but I bet it didn't even phase the Shine crop.:r


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Missouri and Virginia have a fairly vigorous (although small) wine industry. I bet they got hit as well.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Not talking about your grandpa's cough medicine. I was watching the news last night and they did an interview with the owner of Weidekehr Wines. It seems this last little cold snap really did a number on the local wine crop. Was this just isolated to our area or has any of the other wine regions been hit?


Better stock up on your boxes before they all get nabbed. Those bad boys are gonna be pricey...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Dunno 'bout wine crops, but they interviewed a cat in KS last night who lost his entire apple crop for the year.... that's harsh.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I haven't heard yet if the Oklahoma crops are damaged although it did get cold I don't think that it got cold enough to freeze them.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

I wonder about the Ohio crop... My sister and her family lived there for some years, and I didn't realize until I visited Ashtabula and Geneva that Ohio had such a big wine thing going on, just as the Arkansas wine scene was a pleasant surprise.

The weather and the peach crop has been in the news here rather than grapes.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Arkansas has some decent wines but we have very strict import/export rules. Welcome to the Bible belt where we try to legislate [someone else's version of] morality.
Too bad about this year's crop. Guess we'll just have to plant more corn and marijuana to make up for the economic loss.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

mr.c said:


> southern IL has been hit hard also.


I lived in Carbondale for 3 years while going to SIU, I had no idea So. IL was involved in wine production. Do you know any particular brands that are native to Southern Illinois ? I'd be interested in adding some to the cellar as a matter of nostalgia from my SIU (barely conscious) days...


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

sonick said:


> I lived in Carbondale for 3 years while going to SIU, I had no idea So. IL was involved in wine production. Do you know any particular brands that are native to Southern Illinois ? I'd be interested in adding some to the cellar as a matter of nostalgia from my SIU (barely conscious) days...


www.pheasanthollowwinery.com is near Rend Lake. I've had a few of their wines, not all that great... but if you like berry wines, their Blueberry/Blackberry/Strawberry wines are darn tasty.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

NCatron said:


> www.pheasanthollowwinery.com is near Rend Lake. I've had a few of their wines, not all that great... but if you like berry wines, their Blueberry/Blackberry/Strawberry wines are darn tasty.


Thanks!


----------

